

Microsoft DMCA Notice ‘Mistakenly’ Targets BBC, Techcrunch, Wikipedia... - mtgx
http://torrentfreak.com/microsofts-bogus-dmca-notices-censor-bbc-cnn-wikipedia-spotify-and-more-121007/

======
fluxon
Since we're on a "45" snipe hunt, I'll see your

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:Britain%27s_Got_Talent>

and raise you

[http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/cc237250%28prot.20%2...](http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/cc237250%28prot.20%29.aspx)

------
antidoh
If the accusations are automated, can't the disputes also be automated?

